# Cant wait to hit the water!!!!!!!!!!!



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Since spring snow goose has blown past use, I cant wait until I can hit the big lake. The fishing should be really good this year again, with low water levels gravel humps, sandbars and pionts will be expossed. With the year class in the lake being in the 1-2 pound range,you could see alot of nice stringers coming out of the lake,also with alot of 3-5 pounders. You might also have a good chance at catching that wall hanger!! Jigs early, and spinners in the heaat of summer also use shadraps. and dont forget about the bleading bait hooks that are colored red they will really put fish in the boat.You guys should really think about hiting the FortPeck area in Montana to. They had a good season last year with alot of big fish being pulled out of the lake. Good luck to all!!!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

goose buster,I also am looking forward to fishing the big lake.I never made it out there last year and heard that I missed out on some really good fishing.How are the ramps at deepwater bay?I usually fish either there or indian hills.I also made a couple of trips out to fort peck a few years back at hell creek(anyone that plans on going there should use a 4WD vehicle).As allways the fishing was great prior to our arival then 3-4 coldfronts would blow through in a 5 day time span.I did see a guy bring in a 13 lb walleye though.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Mallard, the boat ramps are not to good. The first boat ramp on deep water bay you cant get out onto the lake unless you have a small boat, but big boats there is no way. But the other boat ramp on deep water is no problem, but if there are alot of guys it might take awhile to get your boat in the water. Indian hills is still good. Yeah, you missed a really good year last year.


----------

